
Promoted Trends on Twitter now cost only $120,000 per day - iisbum
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/seo/great-news-promoted-trends-on-twitter-now-cost-only-120000-per-day/3255
======
veb
I use Twitter, but very rarely do I click these "promoted trends". Does anyone
have any real statistics? It would be quite interesting to see.

------
Hisoka
$120,000 per day is just short of 4 million a month, hardly anything to cry
about when people are valuing your company at a billion dollars.

Yes, it is more than 1 person makes in 3-4 years, bu Twitter is not exactly a
1-man company.

And the statement about how paying $4/follower is a good ROI is ridiculous,
and misleading. A follower is not someone who follows you for life. He/she can
unfollow you anytime or just ignore your tweets.

